# wybór karty dzwiekowej 5.1

## fenixx

Witam, 

noszę sie z zamiarem zakupienia karty Creativa (obecnie posiadam zintegrowaną karte Realteka ALC 850) do głośników 5.1 . Mam w związku z tym pytanie do Was: jaką kartę do kwoty ~200 PLN wybrać? od karty oczekuję dobrej jakości dźwięku, dobrych sterowników linuxowych, mile widziana byłaby możliwość sterowania osobno każdym kanałem.

Dziękuję za wszelkie sugestie i wyjaśnienia

Pozdrawiam, fenixx

----------

## argasek

Do kwoty 200 PLN wybrałbym Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 Digital.

Co do dobrej jakości dźwięku, to kwota którą wymieniasz nie ma z nią nic wspólnego - zakładam że masz jakiś zestaw głośników 5.1 < 2000 PLN. Dobra jakość dźwięku to jakość studyjna, a w tym wypadku koszt odpowiedniej karty dźwiękowej to > 1500 PLN, więc oczekiwanie "dobrej jakości dźwięku" od karty w cenie poniżej 200 PLN to jakaś pomyłka  :Wink: . Powiem tak: na moje domowe potrzeby w zupełności ta karta wystarcza, dodatkowo ma sprzętowe miksowanie (odpada konieczność pieprzenia się z dmixami i innymi cudami), dobre sterowniki linuksowe (via ALSA) i doskonałe wręcz pod windows (ale uwaga!!! nie należy używać sterowników od producenta (Creative), tylko niezależnych (KX-project)). Działa z JACK, oferując dość niskie latencies (o ile ma to dla Ciebie znaczenie, ale znów wymieniona kwota wybitnie sugeruje, że nie ma  :Wink:  ). Karta ma też programowalny układ DSP, wszystko co duszy potrzeba jest w alsa-tools albo alsa-utils (nie pamiętam w którym z tych dwóch).

Wada: może konfliktować ze starymi chipsetami VIA (KT133/KT133A,KT400) - najlepiej kup, wypróbuj, jeżeli nie masz trzasków (zwłaszcza przy dużej aktywności cdrom / hdd), zawieszeń itp. 'efektów' (zwłaszcza pod win, jeśli masz - pod Linuksem lepiej dostrajane są wartości dla PCI, dlatego efekty takie ujawniają się rzadko lub wcale).

----------

## Ratman

Nie wiem jak to jest kasowo, ale ja bym brał coś TerraTec-a

----------

## arsen

@argasek: bardzo dobra, wiernie "grająca", z bardzo dobrymi przetwornikami karta to koszt już 700pln, przykład esi juli@ która pozbierała nagrody i uznanie na całym świecie w środowisku producenckim (porównywano brzmienie z kartami nawet za 2000pln), karta ta jednak nie dla każdego, mało wyjść i wejść, dużo ludzi w studiu potrzebuje minimum 15 złączy nie symetrycznych in oraz tyle samo out, ale to już inna bajka nie mająca wspólnego z brzmieniem  :Smile: . 

Inna sprawa, można mieć super karte nawet studyjną ale jak się tylko słucha muzyki mp3 czy ogląda filmy avi to już to jest nie porozumienie  :Smile: , karta będzie się marnować i jakości dzwięku nie rozróżnimy czy to live czy jakaś karta pro. Tak samo z zestawem głośnikowym, jeśli to są głośniki komputerowe to też jakość tylko złudna. 

Co do pytania, do 200pln też bym polecił jakiegoś sb live czy tam audigy ze względu na dobre sterowniki alsa do tych kart.

----------

## argasek

@arsen: nie znałem tej karty, ale cena 655 zł w stosunku do możliwości bardzo do mnie przemawia...  :Smile: 

----------

## fenixx

dziekuje Panom za uwagi, oczywiscie piszac o dzwieku dobrej jakosci zdawalem sobie sprawe czego moge w takim przedziale cenowym oczekiwac  :Smile:  teraz nie wiem tylko czy powinienem zainwestowac w sound blaster live 5.1, czy audigy 1 SE(gdzies wyczytalem, ze ma ograniczone mozliwosci), czy dolozyc do Audigy4 (w wersji OEM mozna ja juz dostac za 210 PLN). Co by mi Panowie poradzili w takim przypadku?

----------

## kion

podepnę się nieładnie

Chcę podłączyć dxr3 wyjściem cyfrowym z amplitunerem. Czy jakość będzie dobra? Czy puszczając sygnał do amplitunera, karta ma jakiekolwiek znaczenie?

Bedzie to śłużyć prawie wyłącznie do filmów DTS i DD

----------

## Nigredo

Podepnę się, bo mam podobny dylemat, co założyciel tematu.

Zastanawiam się nad kupnem karty dźwiękowej, zastosowanie: głównie słuchanie muzyki.

Czyli potrzebuję przede wszystki dobrej jakości stereo. Nie potrzeba mi karty studyjnej z 15 wejściami.

Jak dotąd (przeglądałem różne fora szukając porad) rozważam M-Audio Delta Audiophile 2496 oraz Audigy 2 ZS. Oczywiście nie pisałbym, gdybym nie był otwarty na inne propozycje. Mniej więcej w podobnym przedziale cenowym, bo (jak prawie każdy) dysponuję ograniczonym kapitałem.

----------

## arsen

Jak już pisałem, jeśli tylko chcesz posłuchać muzyki za pomocą karty dźwiękowej to zwykłe karty SB wystarczą w zupełnośći, karty z dopiskiem pro jak np. Delta Audiophile to karty specjalizujące się w trochę innych dziedzinach, nie znajdziesz tam gniazda słuchawkowego, brak wsparcia dla efektów w grach itd., jeśli nie masz zamiaru zajmować się muzyką to karta taka to 

strata pieniędzy bo różnicy i tak nie usłyszysz.

----------

## kfiaciarka

Ja mam SB Audigy 2 Value za jakieś ~150 zł i jestem zadowolny:) Obsługuje wszystko co potrzeba.

----------

## Nigredo

Wcześniej na różnych forach przeglądałem podobne tematy i zdarzało się, że ktoś pytał o kartę do domu. Pytał, czy np. Audigy4 to dobry wybór, a dostawał odpowiedź, że nie i polecano mu układ kilkakrotnie droższy. Niestety jak widać, niektórzy lubią szpanować drogim sprzętem (który niekoniecznie posiadają)...

Świetnie że się upewniłem. Tym bardziej, że SB (oprócz x-fi) mają (oprócz ceny <=300zł) jedną zasadniczą zaletę: są w pełni obsługiwane i czytałem, że nie ma z nimi najmniejszych problemów pod Linuksem.

----------

## individual

Witam

Podłączę się do tematu. Piszę z pracy więc nie mogę wkleić żadnych komunikatów systemu (no i niestety z windy). Problem wygląda tak. Karta Audigy w Windzie działa. 

W gentoo na jednej szynie PCI karta dostaje przerwanie IRQ10 - wynik: dzwięk jest taki jak zapętlona pierwsza sekunda utworu, szumu (aplay, speaker-test, mpg123, mplayer).

Po odpaleniu z opcją irqpoll - dzwięk jest cacy (nie pamiętam jakie przerwanie dostała karta) ale nie działa sieć - tzn prze starcie systemu dhcpd nie chce wystartowac: /etc/init.d/net.eth0 nie istnieje. 

Po zalogowaniu jako root wydaję polecenie /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart i otrzymuję numer IP od providera ale nawet ping nie działa. System chodzi bardzo wolno.

Na wyższym slocie PCI mam to samo, z tym, że na dzień dobry Audigy dostaje IRQ 23. Bez irqpoll dziek się wiesza (znowy ta zapętlona pierwsza sekunda) a irqpoll system jest strasznie wolny, dzwięk jest, Net nie działa.

Karta to układ nvidii MCP55 (Nforce 570 Ultra)

Dodam jeszcze, że katra zintegrowana na hdaintel chodziła bez zarzutu. Teraz jest zaś wyłączona w BIOSie płyty głównej.

----------

## no4b

Za ~200zł kupisz świetne Audigy 2 ZS, ewentualnie Audigy 4, ale z jego działaniem pod Linuksem podobno bywa różnie.

----------

## individual

Wklepuję fragment dmesga:

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:01:09.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:09.0[A] -> Link [AAZA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

snd-ca0106: Model 100a Rev 00000000 Serial 100a1102

Ma ktoś pomysł jak to naprawić?

Alsa kompilowana jako alsa-driver zewnętrznie.

----------

## individual

W koncu karta zadzialala - pomogla wymiana biosu plyty glownej.

----------

## ukl

To ja może zadam podobne pytanie z odrobiną innej beczki  :Smile: 

Jaka karta jest faworytem w stosunku cena/jakość, jednak tym razem chodzi o karty USB, PCMCIA...

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Jaka karta jest faworytem w stosunku cena/jakość, jednak tym razem chodzi o karty USB, PCMCIA

 

Chyba znów Audigy 2 ZS.

----------

## noobah

Może i ja sie podepnę, bo widzę że sie coponiektórzy na audio znają  :Very Happy: 

Zastanawiam się jaką kartę kupić do - zaznaczam - domowego i amatorskiego nagrywania dźwięku. Chodzi głównie o nagrywanie gitary elektrycznej. A może ktoś się zna na tyle, żeby podpowiedzieć jak to wszystko ze sobą pospinać? Obecnie mam następujące sprzęta:

gitarę elektryczną (marnej jakości, ale to się może zmienić)

piec (jeszcze gorszej jakości)

mikser na 4 wejścia

wzmacniacz zwykły do audio 2x80 i 2 kolumny 200W

komputer ze zintegrowaną kartą

Może ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia? Wiem że odbiegam od tematu Gentoo, więc można na priva pisać.

----------

## ukl

Wpadając w przemyślenia za http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Creative_Sound_Blaster_Live_24-bit_external_(usb) ,które mówi

 *Quote:*   

> Note - I own a Sound Blaster Extigy, but we're all using the same driver. Just remind yourself to never purchase another Creative Labs sound card again, because they really only optimally work best in Windows - go figure.

 ...

Czy ktoś może potwierdzić/zaprzeczyć? Nie chciałbym wydać 150zł po to aby mieć kolejne pudełko na półce... Eh

Do tego zewnętrzne karty Creative są wspierane przez usb-audio a nie emu10k1..

----------

